# 88 stanza 4x4 rear strut help please



## dcoile12 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an 88 stanza wagon 4x4 I need help on getting rear struts for it. I would like to raise the car some also ecspeiacally if that would help me get rear struts for it thanks for any advice


----------

